# My beloved Sasha



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry that you lost her at such a young age. You will see her again someday. Play hard at the bridge sweet Sasha.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Sasha. She is so beautiful.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous dog she was. 

Godspeed, Sasha.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry, three is much too young and your Sasha was so beautiful.
God speed sweet Sasha.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had to find us because you lost your beloved Sasha. She is a very beautiful girl. It is so terrible that you had to lose her at such a young age and to a terrible disease. Unfortunately it takes too many of our beloved angels. 
You have come to the right place because so many of us know the pain you are going thru right now. And can help to comfort you. I know the pain is so hard but I hope you can find comfort that you will see her once again waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. Until that day, all of our pups will help to keep her company and she is no longer in pain.

Run Free Sweet Sasha.


----------



## ourdogsasha (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you all so much for your kind, sweet words for Sasha and my family. I'm so glad to come across such a nice board to share golden stories, etc. They are amazing friends!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about Sasha. 3 years old is just so unfair. I am glad you found us here. We would love to see more pictures and hear about your sweet girl.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Gosh 3 years old is just way too young  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. 3 years is too young. I'm glad you found the forum and hope it helps with your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are many of us who have experienced the same type of heartbreak. Plese feel free to share pictures and stories of your Sasha - we'd love to hear about her.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - it is just so tragic to lose them that young  I hope you find comfort on this board - as there are so many who have gone through losing a beloved golden.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
He Must Have Special Plans In Store For You To Join Him So Young


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear of your loss - she was beautiful and way too young. 

Run softly at the bridge Sasha, healthy and happy once more.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i am so deeply sorry for you. 

gave my guy some big pets in honor of Sasha (even thu he's shredding the wastebasket contents).


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is truly heartbeaking at such a young age. RIP Sasha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sasha.

Life is not fair at all-you will find much support here and will see her at the rainbow bridge.

What a beauty.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. It is so unfair to lose a golden at such a young age.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so sad. Sorry you only had 3 precious years with your beautiful girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry, your heart must be breaking...what a pretty dog Sasha was. Would love to hear stories and see more pictures when you are up to it.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the lost of your Sasha at such a young age


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. I'm sorry you had to say goodbye so soon! She was so young and certainly very beautiful. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, it's so totally unfair, she was much to young to leave you.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sasha was a beautiful girl and far to young.

R.I.P. Sweet Sasha.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful girl. I lost my 5 year old girl to lymphoma last year. It's so hard. You have come to the right place, we understand what you are going thru.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sasha was a beautiful young pup, it's not fair that your time with her was so short.

My symapthies to your family. Please do share more about her when you are ready.

RIP sweet Sasha.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sasha. She was a beautiful girl and much too young. We will remember you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Sasha. Three years of age is not fair. She was so beautiful. I'm sorry.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of Sasha. That is heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Godspeed to Sasha.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Sasha. I hope you keep coming back to this forum. 

I had to have my golden, Baxter, put to sleep in October and just like you, I found this site and now check it obsessively on an almost daily basis. There is something bittersweet about the photos... I'll stumble across one that looks just like my boy and it brings me to tears. But really it's been very comforting just to check in with people who understand how lonely my house is without my dog now. 

I hope it helps you to know how many people here understand.Check back....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sasha..she was way to young. I know how hard it is to lose a sweet golden. My thoughts and prayers are with you. She was a beautiful girl


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run fast, run hard, dear Sasha at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

OH I am soo sorry for you loss of beautiful Sasha. How terribly unfair.

Hugs to you,
Kris


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm so-o-o very sorry for your loss  I also found this forum when my girl Sasha passed away 4-1/2 yrs ago. I was devastated but this forum was a blessing to me. Reading other peoples stories about their goldens and looking at the pictures really helped to keep Sasha's memory alive. I hope you stay and tell us a little bit more about your beautiful girl.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! We're so sorry to hear of Sasha's passing!

We hope you find comfort here--there are a lot of shoulders to lean on if you need 'em.

Peace,

SJ


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

This makes me so, so sad.  We just lost our 5.5 year old to Lymphoma about 6 weeks ago. I know what you are going through right now. I am so sorry!!! We miss our beloved Porter so much. You will see you girl again at the Bridge.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

im so sorry about Sasha. You and yourswill be in my prayers


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost your Sasha much too soon, she is a beautiful girl. We lost our Rusty in October and our yellow lab Sadie in November so I know what you are going through. I too came here to be with other Golden lovers and it helped me tremendously, everyone here is so friendly and caring and really helped me get through everything. You will find much comfort here. Please share more pics of Sasha and tell us more about her!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your girl! So young......


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sasha was a beautiful girl.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Much too young to lose. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sasha was way too young. So many of us here have experienced the kind of pain you are feeling. This forum was wonderful to me when we lost both Tyler and Casey to the rainbow bridge. Please know you have all our love and support. I don't know what I would have done without this forum. Your pain and grief are true feelings. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Run free, Sasha.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart is so saddened to read of your loss of your beautiful girl Sasha. So many of us have lost our beloved Golden's like you, much to soon. Praying you find comfort in knowing you will see her again, and she is now running free from sickness and pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl. No time is ever enough, but at least you had 3 wonderful years together. You can see in her face how much she was loved. Take care.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How very heartbreaking for you . Sasha was really a beautiful golden. Sorry you lost her at such a young age. RIP Sweet Sasha.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sasha was a beautiful girl, and much too young.

RIP Sasha...


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am soo sorry. The days will get easier as the days pass and soon you will be able to look back on all the fun times and smile. It may not seem like that day will come, but it will. We lost ours this summer and it was devastating. Sasha was a beautiful girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So very sad, she was far too young.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sasha. I also found this site in the time of need. People here are amazing! I lost my pal on Nov. 21st so my pain is so real. If you need to talk I am always available. It is amazing the love we were giving by such beautiful animals and the unconditional love we can never forget.

I am sorry.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful girl and especially at such a young age.


----------



## ourdogsasha (Dec 4, 2009)

*You are all amazing*

I cannot thank you enough for your kind words and expressions of sympathy. I see where many of you have experienced the same pain...and some of you so recently. My heart goes out to all of you. Our goldens are very special...and the world is a much better place with them. 

I'm so happy I found all of you...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Sasha, far too young to go to the bridge, life is so unfair. 

Run free and sleep softly Sasha


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i AM SO VERY SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL GIRL. aND YOUR ARE RIGHT, THIS IS SUCH A CRING BUNCH OF FOLKS. i FOUND THIS BOARD NOT LONG AFTER IT WAS STARTED, ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO AFTER LOSING MY GOLDEN BOY, hUNTER (AVATAR) TO pROhEART6 JUST AFTER HIS 4TH BIRTHDAY. i HAVE SINCE OST MY 12 YEAR OLD BOY TO HEART ATTQACK (mAY 15, 2007, AND MY GIRL kAYcO CANCER AT 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS ON mAY 25, 2008. tHESE WONDERFUL FOLKS REALLY HELPED ME SO MUCH BECAUSE i KNEW THEY CARED, THEY UNDERSTAND THE GRIEF i WA FEELING, AS WE UNDERSTAND YOURS


----------

